# Alternative software for tivo?



## nerys

I hope this is not "taboo" here I understand if it is. I have 3 tivo's 2 with lifetime and 1 at the reduced rate. So I am a loyal paying customer 

Is there an alternative to the tivo software? IE don't have to pay tivo to get guide data? I have heard of people in other countries literally setting up there own servers and there tivo dials into there own home phone to there own machine and gets its guide data that way.

I ask because I am seeing a lot of REALLY tempting deals on s1 ands2 tivo's I mean $20 $25 even 1 for $15 on craigslist which is really tempting as something to play with but I have zero interest in tacking on a $7 monthly charge to play with them  thats why I bought the lifetime subs.

Where can I find information on doing this? not only would it let me play with these cheap tivo's but it would be fun to do intellectually. I even have this neat little tablet computer that would be so perfect for this


----------



## ForrestB

That's a banned topic - see here for the forum rules http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumrules.html


----------



## nerys

Understood, I actually do not see anything banning it in the rules but its pretty close (I am talking about the tivo dialing into my own server for data OR erasing the HD and installing different software all together) IE no hacking of the original tivo software.

but I can see how its pretty close.


----------



## wmcbrine

There is no alternative software, no. Alternate sources of guide data are the banned topic, yes. Alternative software does not exist.


----------



## classicsat

It is somehow using Tivos software/recording features without subscribing to the service which is the "Theft of service" thing, not so much feeding your own guide data (in which you could also be telling the TiVo it is subscribed), or stealing it from TiVo. Do know that the TiVo service is more than simply guide data, it also authorizes the right to use certain software features, and that authorization can only legally come from TiVo.

You can feed the TiVo your own guide data, and have the subscription authorization come from TiVo with a subscription, but there is no reason most legitimate TV viewers would need to do that, and it seems your goal is to simply avoid paying for the TiVo service anyways.


----------



## nerys

Well I have already paid for my service. Second I do not believe in or recognize "authorizations" to use functions. I paid for the Tivo box I did not rent it so the box and everything ON IT are mine. Period. Eula's Terms etc.. are illegal when they steal my property rights. BUT that has nothing to do with what I want to do. Thats an entirely different conversation all together.

The current ways of getting Subscription data to the tivo are not open to me since it requires me to use TIVO guide data. That I agree WOULD be theft of services. Thats why I want to find an alternative.

Obviously the multiple lifetime subscription machines I have will continue to get there info from Tivo. I did pay for it after all. I am just trying to find a way to use these ultra cheap tivo's I am finding on craigslist. I am literally looking at 3 of them for under $25 each!! Crap its worth that just to yank the hard disks! It would however be fun to put a tivo in every room  or set up an "array" of tivo's to record 3 or 4 shows simultaneously.

I have NO interest in paying tivo another $7 per month for EACH of those new machines when I am already legitimately paying for the service.

It is my right to avoid paying for the tivo service. They have no right to COMPEL me to pay (though this also means I have no right to TAKE the service anyway) only taxes can be compelled.

THATS why I want to find an alternative. I figured its a COMPUTER with linux hard drive and tuner right? no one has say gotten myth tv to run on it or something like that?

OR made a linux server I can "dial" into within my own house and update the unit that way (without hacking the box at all except telling it to dial a different number) and without using TIVO sourced guide data which would again defeat the point of being LEGAL 

IE I am going out of my way here to seek LEGAL alternatives.

Either way this is a touchy subject hear clearly so I am likely not going to continue this discussion for fear of making people mad at me. THAT I do not want.


----------



## wmcbrine

People have gotten a regular Linux distro to run on it, but the TV hardware is proprietary. AFAIK, no one without an NDA has written anything for it.


----------



## sk33t3r

You may be able to find a replay, or get a tv tuner card and just record your shows on your pc and if your paying then why not use what your paying for?


----------



## classicsat

Bottom line, there is no legal solution (at least that is withing allowable discussion on this board) to allow the paid TiVo software features be enabled outside of TiVo's control, which means a subscription to the service.

While you may have purchased the hardware, the closed portion of the software on a TiVo is licensed by the TiVo EULA, whether you like it or not, and it prescribes subscription to use certain recording and network based features. You buying the box does not entitle you to use the software, nor does you having been, aor already being a TiVo subscriber entitle you to use TiVo software outside of the EULA, nor does any self declarations of the sort.

The alternative, quite simply, is not to buy those TiVo boxes, but non TiVo boxes that don't have fees associated with their use.


----------



## David_NC

One of the reasons you can buy the used Tivo boxes so cheap is the fact that they have so little use without a subscription. If the courts ruled that Tivo couldn't enforce the restrictions in the user agreement (restricted functions without a subscription), then the initial cost of the equipment would be much higher, and the resale price higher too, since the units would be usable without the subscription.



Now the series 1 Phillips Tivo's, and the early-production Sony SVR-2000's, will record manually without a subscription. They also generally sell for much more than a used series 2.


----------



## Mikeguy

David_NC said:


> Now the series 1 Phillips Tivo's, and the early-production Sony SVR-2000's, will record manually without a subscription. They also generally sell for much more than a used series 2.


TiVo also experimented, years ago, with a TiVo Basic service that came free with the box--it has a 3-day program guide and manual recording capability as well as, if I recall correctly, programming capability through the program guide, but no Season Pass capability and lacked some other more advanced features. As I saw it, it worked to get customers into the TiVo ecosystem, with the hope that they would upgrade to a full TiVo subscription. It was offered with at least 2 Toshiba DVD Series 2 TiVo DVRs (themselves nice units--a DVR and DVD player/recorder in a single box, using a single TiVo peanut remote).


----------



## telemark

If you look at the last GPL release Tivo made, there's some standard graphics toolkit they're using now, so easier than before getting stuff to display.

Still, making Tivo run something it's not meant to is a lot of work. MythTV is a Tivo "replacement" for Linux PC's and while a pain, is still less work that replacing Tivo's software.


----------



## philhu

David_NC said:


> Now the series 1 Phillips Tivo's, and the early-production Sony SVR-2000's, will record manually without a subscription. They also generally sell for much more than a used series 2.


My Phillips HDR-112 and Sony SVR-2000 are still running 

HDR 12 had 12 hours SD recording time. We use it to record Young and the Restless for the week off of antenna, it is the "YAR Tivo".


----------



## dadrepus

What I think he wants to do is similar to what I did with my Appletv1. I installed Opelelec.tv on it when they were still writing for that platform. It totally overwrote the Apple software and put XBMC and a mini version of Linux on it. It still works great and saved that old piece of Tech from the garbage heap. I think that is what he wants to do which would NOT violate any rights.


----------

